# Achat occasion iPhone XS Max



## Oublieux (5 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche actuellement à changer d'iPhone pour un XS Max. Je me dirige plutôt vers un achat d'occasion (pour réaliser des économies d'une part et pour l'impact environnemental d'autre part). Mes 2 précédents achats sur leboncoin se sont très bien passés (un iPhone X et une Apple Watch série 3), je n'ai rencontré aucun problème. C'était bien sûr une remise en mains propres avec test des appareils concernés.

Devant les nouvelles aptitudes de nos smartphones (résistants à l'eau, à la poussière...), les mauvaises surprises sont à mon sens moins courantes. J'ai trouvé un iPhone XS Max à un prix intéressant (ils étaient proposés à 900€ neuf en début de semaine sur un site de vente en ligne bien connu et sûr, les tarifs ont pas mal baissé). J'ai vérifié sur le site d'Apple, le numéro IMEI est OK avec une garantie jusqu'au mois d'octobre.

Ce qui me gêne, c'est que le vendeur n'a pas la facture. Il m'a expliqué qu'il achète des objets divers aux enchères à des magasins qui ferment et les revend ensuite - et effectivement, son compte leboncoin compte pas moins de 65 annonces. 

Avez-vous des conseils à me donner ? Le numéro IMEI suffit-il ? 

Merci par avance,

NB : désolé pour le premier sujet au mauvais endroit [emoji28]


----------



## LaJague (6 Juillet 2019)

Risqué


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

Que dit Apple avec le numéro de série ?


----------



## Oublieux (6 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous les 2,
Je vous confirme que c’était risqué : c’était une imitation d’iPhone. J’ai demandé une capture d’écran avant d’aller au rendez-vous et j’y ai vu des fautes d’orthographe et un français très approximatif dans les réglages. 
Et le numéro IMEI était OK, sauf que c’était celui de la boîte qui m’avait été donné !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

Bon voila , topic résolu


----------

